# Fishtank Movers



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Hi All
Sorry if this is not in the right place, but I'm looking for fishtank movers to move a 110 gallon from downtown Toronto to Thornhill. Anyone have any recommendations? Thanks!


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

I move fishtanks, $100/ hr for me and $30/ hr for helpers who get a minimum of 3 hrs. Watch out tank moving videos on carlsaquarium YouTube 4164609922


----------

